# Best string gauge for tapping riffs?



## sevenstringgod (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey guys, not sure if this is the correct to start this thread, but here it goes. Which string gauge is better for tapping riffs a la Protest the hero, As I lay dying, etc.? light gauges or heavier gauges and why. Thanks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 27, 2009)

It all depends on your technique and tone. Some find it easier to tap on thicker strings, while others find the thinner ones easier to get a long with. The tension of the strings is also a factor. 

For only about $5 a pack, you should really experiment and find what is best for you.


----------



## AdamMaz (Nov 27, 2009)

I would assume a lighter gauge would make tapping easier, however giving it a more hollow and less impressive sound.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 27, 2009)

I cant stand playing with lower gauges, i really like the feel of higher tensions for just about everything other than soloing (which I suck at anyways :lol)


----------

